# 2 OF THE BEST TPF PHOTOGS MEET IN NYC!



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

(before heading to shoot the wedding in NJ)

and it was magic!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 28, 2011)

Who are those youngsters?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Who are those youngsters?



Two of the best TPF photographer Ron


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2011)

You would think it'd be in focus.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

vtf said:


> You would think it'd be in focus.



click on the image, was taken with my iphone by my wife. that's as good as it's gonna get.
Focus or not, we make it look good!


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > You would think it'd be in focus.
> ...



No, what it does is make you resemble Schwetty.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

vtf said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > vtf said:
> ...



Usagayni?? No way! Call me asshole, dumb****, ***, ****face, but don't say I look like that clown. Please for the love of God!!!!


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...



Hahahahahaha.. No love lost there. 
Who's the other, I recognize but just can't connect a name.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

vtf said:


> Hahahahahaha.. No love lost there.
> Who's the other, I recognize but just can't connect a name.



That's Koffman13 - Misha Koffman


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)

just wondering why the best photog ever always posts in the beginner section?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

memento said:


> just wondering why the best photog ever always posts in the beginner section?



I too question your presence in this forum. Do you ever post anything here?


----------



## Geaux (Jun 28, 2011)

In front of an EVERYTHING 99 CENTS Store ... nice


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

Sigh.. what a childish POS.  I dont post on your thread (except this one), I dont post anything about you.  And this is what I got.  Grow up dude.



MohaimenK said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 28, 2011)

Best at what?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Best at what?



Photography VI


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)

annoying people.


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I too question your presence in this forum. Do you ever post anything here?



i did 4 years ago.. when i was a 'beginner'.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

memento said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > I too question your presence in this forum. Do you ever post anything here?
> ...



Dude get over it, this thread is just for kicks. I don't have that big of an ego to claim to be best. It was meant for a joke. I barely post here now days, but thought I'd post after some time. Learn to relax a little. Don't be like Schwetty. He's old, it suits him.


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahaha.. No love lost there.
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> (before heading to shoot the wedding in NJ)
> 
> and it was magic!



It must be love!:hug::


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > (before heading to shoot the wedding in NJ)
> ...



Love at first sight. We went as far as to change our profile pix and tag each other!


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Dude get over it



lol. get over the most ostentatious person on the whole internet? can't. sorry.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

memento said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Dude get over it
> ...



I don't know what that word means. sorry


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 28, 2011)

guys.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoops, I should have read the posts first......I just assumed that this was a pic of you when you met McLovin.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2011)

Mo,Mo,Mo...I am so disappointed in you...with the bend of just one finger and your thumb, you could have been photographed flashing the shocker...tsk, tsk....

Next time, maybe???


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Best at what?
> ...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



Trust me thats how I feel everytime Im walking into the bank with checks from clients. Big grin on my face


----------



## camz (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to click on this thread b/c of the title....but

oh puuuhhhleeeaaaasee....

If you are joking I think it's degrading to the many talented photographers in this forum...I don't see the comedy at all.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the thread Mo...that would be fun to meet up with another TPFr...three people I'd like to meet in person: Ron Evers, Bitter Jeweler, and Tirediron...

What a trip...hope you guys had fun...I got the title...great idea...loved it...don't know what's going on with a few people here...but wow...silliness prevails once again...no wonder humanity is suffering...there's a lack of humor...we all need a chuckle...positivity keeps our minds strong against the forces that attempt to keep us down...


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 28, 2011)

why isnt agentdrex my best friend


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Thanks for the thread Mo...that would be fun to meet up with another TPFr...three people I'd like to meet in person: Ron Evers, Bitter Jeweler, and Tirediron...
> 
> What a trip...hope you guys had fun...I got the title...great idea...loved it...don't know what's going on with a few people here...but wow...silliness prevails once again...no wonder humanity is suffering...there's a lack of humor...we all need a chuckle...positivity keeps our minds strong against the forces that attempt to keep us down...



Thanks buddy. Hope all's well with you. I haven't talked to you in a while and mainly because I've been quiet in TPF a lot lately. A few here got the humor in it but to be honest, I knew a few would have a negative responses. I'm still waiting for Tyler and Bitter to say something :lmao:

But yeah, as for the travel, it was tiring man. I left to NYC got there at 2am woke up and met up with Misha. He was cool in person. He showed me his first wedding images, I was blown away, amazing job, I'm sure he'll post them here soon. Just pretty much hung out for an hour then I was off to NJ to shoot the wedding. Left NJ at 2am got to DC at 6:20am, woke up at 9am for a 2nd wedding on Saturday. So the trip was fun but by the end of it, I was just ehhhhh! 

But hey, it paid off! 

NJ event was nice (just a picture to show you the venue)







DC wedding was even more elegant with colors!


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!   Those are colorful...I don't plan on getting married as I'm just a 'puter geek with nothing really going for me and no real desire to be in a relationship...but if I were to get married...man...I'd love to be in a place with that much color...

Is that lens flair I see in the third photo?  The odd purplish oblong shapes?

I've been doing alright.  Still trying to keep my mind positive which is hard in these days.  How'd you travel?  Plane, train or automobile?  You know, soon we'll be handcuffed to our seats and naked when we fly...I'm not going to travel by that means anymore...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Wow!   Those are colorful...I don't plan on getting married as I'm just a 'puter geek with nothing really going for me and no real desire to be in a relationship...but if I were to get married...man...I'd love to be in a place with that much color...
> 
> Is that lens flair I see in the third photo?  The odd purplish oblong shapes?
> 
> I've been doing alright.  Still trying to keep my mind positive which is hard in these days.  How'd you travel?  Plane, train or automobile?  You know, soon we'll be handcuffed to our seats and naked when we fly...I'm not going to travel by that means anymore...



LOL!!!! You're crazy! I traveled by car. As far as the purple light they were from the DJ, projecting moving light on the ceiling.

Yo girls over computers trust me on this!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2011)

For some reason I can never see any of your pics Mohaimenk.  Or Agentdrex.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 28, 2011)

GIRL FIGHT! hahaha


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the thread Mo...that would be fun to meet up with another TPFr...three people I'd like to meet in person: Ron Evers, Bitter Jeweler, and Tirediron...What a trip...hope you guys had fun...I got the title...great idea...loved it...don't know what's going on with a few people here...but wow...silliness prevails once again...no wonder humanity is suffering...there's a lack of humor...we all need a chuckle...positivity keeps our minds strong against the forces that attempt to keep us down...
> ...


 OH WOW DUDE COOL NICE PHOTOS WOW COOL


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

jake337 said:


> For some reason I can never see any of your pics Mohaimenk.  Or Agentdrex.



what do you mean? are they red X or something???


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 28, 2011)

Why all the bickering amongst the members lately? Jeesh, internet egos have been running wild the past month it seems! 

I think its pretty cool that some members have been able to meet up.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool thread, Mo-hymen. Looks like you made one friend. 

Operative: 'one'.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Cool thread, Mo-hymen. Looks like you made one friend.
> 
> Operative: 'one'.



Dude! What's up with your wedding pix? Saw them the other day. We gotta talk. SERIOUSLY!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Cool thread, Mo-hymen. Looks like you made one friend.
> ...



Dude, what's up with all of your pix? I saw them the other day, and they suck.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



LOL .....umm.....no seriously dude, I wouldn't talk about anyone's images w/ your portfolio. Even Schwetty looks like Yervant compared to you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

Let me say this one more time, fkin stop using my name on ANY THREADS!!!!  You and I are done.  No more name dropping.  Have I ever put your name on ANY of my thread?  Fk off!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Let me say this one more time, fkin stop using my name on ANY THREADS!!!!  You and I are done.  No more name dropping.  Have I ever put your name on ANY of my thread?  Fk off!



This is getting interesting minute by minute


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 28, 2011)

I am with you on both counts Ryan.  

We have been privileged to meet up with several folk we "met" on the internet including an often published bird photographer Carol Edwards (Carol L. Edwards Photography).  Also, a couple in Moncton NB who do not post here who have amazing Eagle shots from chronicling parents to fledglings.  A friend my wife met on the net from Sweden drove up from NY city where they were visiting relatives to meet & stay with us a couple days.  Jeanne & her sister visited them in Sweden a couple years later.  

Yes, it is great to meet up with like minded people.


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Trust me thats how I feel everytime Im walking into the bank with checks from clients. Big grin on my face









the arrogance kills me.
oops.. maybe that word is too big for you.
do you know what pompous means?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't know what that means either. I think you should just stay away. I have no idea who you are to be honest. See w/ Tyler and the "other one" I have a history, at least our fights mean something. You're more like a distraction in this thread. I'd rather save my energy w/ people I know/have history with. Who are you again?


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jun 28, 2011)

memento said:


>




A c'mon!! Where's the copyright police when you need them!:lmao:


----------



## memento (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...





Ohhhhhhhhhhh, what a burn! That's gotta' sting!!! Schwetty looks like Yervant.... Ouch!!!!         Yervant


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh, what a burn! That's gotta' sting!!! Schwetty looks like Yervant.... Ouch!!!!         Yervant



That's the coolest dude around I tell you! I'm talking bout Yervant of course!


----------



## Sonoma (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice that you could meet a fellow TPFer, but you're still a DICK.


----------



## iNick (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha Mo-hymen


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Sonoma said:


> Nice that you could meet a fellow TPFer, but you're still a DICK.



...and a cocky one too!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 28, 2011)

Supper tonight:















If folks want respect they need to act respectfully.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Supper tonight:
> 
> 
> If folks want respect they need to act respectfully.



Ron, do I have your respect?

Btw is that squid in first picture???


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats funny........  They don't look like Kundalini and Bitter Jeweler.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 28, 2011)

Onion rings.

You did in the past.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Onion rings.
> 
> You did in the past.



mannn now I'm hurt!  

But I do want some onion rings


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2011)

You're butt hurt? 

Over that? Aww, c'mon Mo, toughen up!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Thats funny........ They don't look like Kundalini and Bitter Jeweler.


Man, I was happily sitting on the sidelines with this one, sipping a nice cool lemonade, and you have to go and say something like that.    :blushing:

Thanks, but since you broke the skin (say AYE if you know what I mean), I'll add my little 2¢.



MohaimenK said:


> memento said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...


The possible reason there has been some negative, derogatory and a generous helping of calumniator comments on this thread is because those that have witnessed your responses over the years can't help but believe that is your true position.  You are a decent photographer, but place a higher value of your own work than it merits.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Thats funny........ They don't look like Kundalini and Bitter Jeweler.
> ...



This can't be right! Although my account has been active since 2008 (which I made for some work related thing) I been active since July 2010. Can't be years 

But I am a cocky dick here, no joke!

No seriously though, I don't care much. Both Kofman and I knew it'd stir things up and I did it for kicks. I actually tell people I suck and still in learning mode. But this is a forum, and with so many noobs here, I've began to see it as a joke. No offense to you and some of the members here. But the negative bickerting by most members overshadows the positive in TPF. 

Derrel, I just need some onion rings man then I'll be content!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

I see..   You are speaking on behalf of Kofman now.  You are a joke man.  





MohaimenK said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2011)

That's quite disappointing.  I felt for sure I was on your Ignore list.



My bad, I meant to add this in my earlier reply.  There are more appropriate sub-forums for this kind of "joke".

Just For Fun!

Locations & Meetup forum

Off Topic Chat


----------



## Geaux (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> DC wedding was even more elegant with colors!



I might be one in the minority, but I don't find anything special about these wedding shots.

1.  Strongest of the bunch, but even the larger size, it's hard for me to tell much detail.  It's too large for the resize option here.
2.  Seems underexposed and a tad soft around the edges.  Not sure exactly what's wrong, but it doesn't scream "professional, I got hired for this shot" and the colorful lighting is all blown out.
3.  Why didn't you strobe this cake?  The main subject is underexposed and you should have included more dof for the objects in front of the cake on the table.

Not trying to get in on the bickering, but these shots don't really match the attitude you have around here.  I sort of remember when you came on here for CC, then you got magnets for your vehicle and have sort of turned into a cocky pro that doesn't really have the grounds to be cocky.  Remember, just because you are making good money doing it, doesn't mean you are great and need to rid your life of being humble.

I've seen some great shots from you, don't get me wrong, you have some skill ... but c'mon man, tone the attitude down.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Kundalini. I have no grudge with anyone, but I think the general perception of you, Mo, is that your arrogance exceeds your skill level. Thats not to say that you do not possess any skills, so I do not mean that as a put down. I do recall how you used to gloat when you got your 5D. Every chance you got, you would chime in on a thread touting your new camera ( even before you had any skill with it ). Thats just calling it how I see it and how I remember it. It was rather obnoxious. Given that you knew you would get flack for this post ( which you admitted ) shows that you intended for that, which means you like to stir sh*t. Nothing wrong with it, but ya gotta be able to take your lumps if you are going to go out of your way to dish it out.

Also, next time try some fill-flash/bounce flash on your cake shot. The colors would still pop if you get the exposure right. In that shot the cake looks way underexposed.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

HEY SCHWETTY............STFU! You're an idiot. Yes I brought your name up here. You're a retard who swears to stay out of my thread yet here you are, back at it again, and this time I didn't even mention your name. Remember you talked **** about most of the people in this thread and how much they sucked as a photographer and your constent complaining through FB chats and IMs. Dude I had it w/ you. 

For anyone that don't believe me, pull up his threads and you'll see how many times he got his ass handed to him by people here because he's talking crap about another photographer. 

Ok I'm done w/ him. Problem w/ this forum is, there are too many people complaing about others and they, themselves don't have much to show. I'm not the best and don't claim to be. But I'm doing something w/ the skills I got, learning as I go, and will go beyond. I'll see you guys later. I'm hungry. Ron's pasta did it for me!


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you see it????

This is where they passionately kiss.

Oh sorry, my bad.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 28, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I'm not the best and don't claim to be.


 Uhhhhhh **looks at thread title and scratches head**


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

Go ahead and find the link for everyone.


----------



## Moe (Jun 28, 2011)

2 things. Can't believe this is still open and can't believe I read it through. Wish I could get that time back. 

I wonder what you people argued about on the internet before you got into photography...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 28, 2011)

Moe said:


> 2 things. Can't believe this is still open and can't believe I read it through. Wish I could get that time back.
> 
> I wonder what you people argued about on the internet before you got into photography...



HD DVD vs Blu-Ray


----------



## Dao (Jun 28, 2011)

Mod,  can you move this non-sense thread out of here?


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess once a kid held a gun, ego starts taking control. Best lesson 2Pac ever learned was to stay humble cause once you go to jail, you got to shut your big mouth and stay humble. That's the mindset for life as well, if you don't, everything can just disappear in a split second. Respect is earned, not asked for.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I may have possibly wet myself (checking...yep, I peed).  Thank you all for the good humor.  This thread brightened my morning.  All the little things that make sense and don't make sense are incredibly insightful.  

Here are my two dollars and ten cents:  Humility is the nectar of life.  People are generally backwards, tell them you're the greatest and they try to knock you off the stool; tell them you suck and either they say nothing or try to lift you up.

I like this thread so far.  Like I mentioned, it was very insightful.

P.S. Sorry for bumping this thread...I'm sure others are growing tired of seeing this...


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

memographer said:


> Wow! Two of the best for real!



You just bumped a 6 month old thread for absolutely no reason other to add this comment?


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thrilled that i told my 16 year old daughter that this forum would be a great place for her to learn once she gets all her new photography gear for christmas.

i had no clue this is the drivel she would be reading in the beginner forum.

a bunch of self proclaimed professionals, bickering like school girls with sailor mouths.

nice example for the beginners.

kudos.


----------



## Dao (Dec 7, 2011)

naptime said:


> I'm thrilled that i told my 16 year old daughter that this forum would be a great place for her to learn once she gets all her new photography gear for christmas.
> 
> i had no clue this is the drivel she would be reading in the beginner forum.
> 
> ...



Naptime, you may not know what really happened by reading this whole thread.  To begin with, this old thread should not be even created in this section at all.  And now, a new user bump this should be locked old thread.   Anyway ...  I think the mod should just lock this thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2011)

naptime said:


> I'm thrilled that i told my 16 year old daughter that this forum would be a great place for her to learn once she gets all her new photography gear for christmas.
> 
> i had no clue this is the drivel she would be reading in the beginner forum.
> 
> ...



She'll be better off at the Fro Knows forums for sure.


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

Dao said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thrilled that i told my 16 year old daughter that this forum would be a great place for her to learn once she gets all her new photography gear for christmas.
> ...



i read the whole thread. i found it rather amusing.  it actually didn't even offend me. i am not easily offended. not by a long shot. 

my concern, is that this is in the PHOTOGRAPHY BEGINNERS FORUM AND PHOTO GALLERY.

the nonsense in this thread is neither. 

i expect her to run across this crap in school. or in the off topic section. not in a section that is supposed to be for beginners to learn and get critique.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 7, 2011)

Generally speaking it's better now than it was, but for a pretty lengthy amount of time the beginner's section was a bit of a catch all for just about everything.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the thread Mo...that would be fun to meet up with another TPFr...three people I'd like to meet in person: Ron Evers, Bitter Jeweler, and Tirediron...
> ...





WOW that place makes me want to puke, talk about no taste


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thrilled that i told my 16 year old daughter that this forum would be a great place for her to learn once she gets all her new photography gear for christmas.
> ...



i assume this is a serious recommendation? if so, thank you. i was sent another via pm as well.

as i said in the above post, this stuff does not bother ME. and it doesnt offend me. I am however bothered when people post inappropriate threads for the section they are posted in. 

my daughter and i are both beginners. she doesnt even have her camera yet. it's a christmas gift. but she is an aspiring graphic designer / photographer. She is also quite an accomplished violinist, participating in 3 different orchestras and 2 quartets. As well as class vice president, and all honors classes.

As a result, when she comes online to learn about photography, i would hope that she can do so without trying to filter through garbage. life is moving, she doesn't have time to waste..

i, on the other hand.... i love wasting time


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 7, 2011)

Proud dad or what!  

Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

naptime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > naptime said:
> ...



The other thing your daughter should realize, is that not every situation that she gets herself into is going to be all unicorns and lollipops. Especially if she's an aspiring graphic designer or photographer. If that's the route she's going to take through college, she's going to need to have a thick skin for critique. 

Sometimes you have to wade through the BS to find what you're looking for. It's a way of life. 

If you don't think she should have to do that, buy her books. I can recommend a few good Graphic Design books if you're interested for Christmas gifts.


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



oh no, believe me, i don't think that at all. and neither does she 

aside from my past service with the army rangers, i have also owned a computer store, and a pizza shop, and we now own a silk screen t-shirt shop.

she has worked for me in both the pizza shop and the silk screen shop since she was 11. and i never treated her any different than any other employee. i actually took her out this past weekend job hunting... i hate to learn cheap labor, but i fully believe she should experience working for other people.

she has not been sheltered at all... her skin is about as thick as they come.... that is, except when a boyfriend breaks up with her via facebook or text message


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



btw: for photography, i purchased "*The Basic Book of Photography*" by tom and michelle grimm  bought a copy for each of us. 

recommendations for graphic design books would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

naptime said:


> btw: for photography, i purchased "*The Basic Book of Photography*" by tom and michelle grimm  bought a copy for each of us.
> 
> recommendations for graphic design books would be appreciated. thanks



Is she interested more in print design? Web design? Does she not know yet? I personally love print design. 

There is a really wonderful and inspiring book by designer Stefan Sagemeister. It's very unique in the way it's put together and meant to be read. Inside the outer shell, are essentially high quality printed pamphlets that document either graphic design works that he's done, the reactions, and the process. The cool thing, is that the cover of the outer shell is his face with sections cut out. So every pamphlet when placed on the top of the stack will make his face look different. It can definitely be a conversation starter. 

http://www.amazon.com/Things-have-l...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323292089&sr=1-1

"How to Be a Graphic Designer Without Losing your Soul" is another good one. Aimed for someone very serious about getting into the graphic design field. A bit more of a cerebral read than Sagemeister, but very enjoyable and highly recommended. It has some very interesting usage of negative space, and design philosophy. 

Amazon.com: How to Be a Graphic Designer without Losing Your Soul (New Expanded Edition) (9781568989839): Adrian Shaughnessy: Books


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Generally speaking it's better now than it was, but for a pretty lengthy amount of time the beginner's section was a bit of a catch all for just about everything.


And still is.

They added  a section for camera and lighting but everything from how to use Photoshop masks, to which camera/lens/flash/tripod/bag/filter/etc should I buy get posted and left here.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

This was one of the best fights, ever.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 7, 2011)

memento said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me thats how I feel everytime Im walking into the bank with checks from clients. Big grin on my face
> ...



OOOOOOH EEEEEEEEEEM GEEEEEE! I seriously just DIED laughing at this photo and caption!! Thanks for the good laugh!! (only commenting on this one photo! Not offending anyone here)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

This was my Pre Bennilou fight.  Who bumped the darn thing?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 7, 2011)

wtf is going on. The chest beating has turned into **** throwing.

Still, this thread pales in comparison to whats-her-face's thread (angsty but talented wedding photographer who later got banned). Who remembers her name?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Alpha said:


> wtf is going on. The chest beating has turned into **** throwing.
> 
> Still, this thread pales in comparison to whats-her-face's thread (angsty but talented wedding photographer who later got banned). Who remembers her name?



We know who you mean but we won't mention any names....


----------



## Alpha (Dec 7, 2011)

25 likes for anyone who can find that thread.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> This was my Pre Bennilou fight.  Who bumped the darn thing?



YES!!! You wedding shooters are a crazy bunch.


----------



## Sonoma (Dec 7, 2011)

Alpha said:


> wtf is going on. The chest beating has turned into **** throwing.
> 
> Still, this thread pales in comparison to whats-her-face's thread (angsty but talented wedding photographer who later got banned). Who remembers her name?


 


GeorgieGirl said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > wtf is going on. The chest beating has turned into **** throwing.
> ...



I think her name was Voldemort.  You know, the ones name that is never to be spoken.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 7, 2011)

Actually the thread was mostly destroyed it seems.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

........moving to offtopic.

And shutting for pointless bickering from earlier in the year


----------

